# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  Cari Pompa second

## chivas

Salam kenal,

Bagi para hobiies yg punya pompa second kondisi ok n ingin menjual, kebetulan saya sedang mencari untuk menambah daya hisap. Minimum 100 watt.
Kl ada Tsurumi yg 100 watt jg boleh...  ::   ::

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danny20124

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

